# New Hopper 3 Remote



## jcanavera (Dec 7, 2012)

I just placed an order to upgrade to a Hopper 3 last night at the local home show. The guy who took my order said that even though the Hopper 3 has a different remote than what I am using today, another remote is under development that will be sent to all Hopper 3 users when it becomes available. I've not heard of that development. Personally I'm a little reluctant to even move from my existing remote that I've grown used to over the years. 

Jack


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

A new remote is not unusual when DISH introduces a new receiver, in some cases it is just a model # that looks the same. Other times it is a drastic change. In most cases it is transparent and customers really don't see things as different.
Now the Australian receivers seem to be getting a "RUSH" to the market place with features that aren't quite ready for release or production hasn't met the demand. Sometimes it is better to not be a "FIRST ADOPTER" and let the bugs be worked out.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

While you didn't mention which receiver and remote you are upgrading from, If you have a v40.0 remote, do not let the installer take the remote. You will need the remote to restore from the built-in backup and from what I've read the included v50.0 remote is not as good. The still in development 52.0 remote will be an upgrade which might be free, it might not be, and IMO also isn't as good as the v40.0 remote.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't have the Hopper 3 but what I have read so far is to keep your 40.0 remote for transfers and to use for the Hopper 3.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

I have the Hopper 3 newer remote and believe that it works as well as any other remote that I've had. No problems using it, at all.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

I use a Harmony Elite remote. It has all the features of the 40 and more, but in a smaller form factor. The new remote is missing some features and requires multiple presses to get to some others. Examples: No one green button key press to toggle CC on and off. No stop button for recordings. No one button PIP swap, in fact you can't get to PIP swap at all without showing the second channel picture box. Many other color key shortcuts are unavailable even though there are prompts for some of them in the interface. Keep the 40! The new 52 has a nice form factor and works well with the new interface, but if the missing features are important to you, you won't be happy with it.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> The new 52 has a nice form factor and works well with the new interface, but if the missing features are important to you, you won't be happy with it.


I believe the H3 comes with the 50.0 remote. The 52.0 isn't yet available.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

My Installer took all the #40 remotes when he installed the Hopper 3 - Said he had no choice ???


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Mine said he had no choice too. I had to talk him into it. He said they charge him $20. I told him I'd give him $20 to leave it. When he called in he told them mine didn't work and said it would be fine now. Left them for free.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Mine also wanted to take my old remote. I told him that was fine as long as he wanted to stick around until the full download was done so I could restore my stuff from the HWS. He didn't want to do that, so he left it with me.
I used it for a few days and then fiddled with the new one. It has grown on me and I use it all the time now. I like the size, but wish it was backlit.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

If you want backlit, you need a rechargeable model. Ge a Harmony or other rechargeable brand.


----------



## jcanavera (Dec 7, 2012)

Interesting responses. I called Dish tech support today and they said that there was no way I could restore the timers from my current remote, v40 (I'm using a Hopper w/Sling) to my Hopper 3. I thought the remote stores a copy of the timers. He also noted that my Dish would be replaced. It looks to me more like the LNB replacement is probably what will be done. I'm also guessing he will want to aim me at the Eastern Arc rather than the Western Arc that I'm point to today. I'm in the St. Louis area. Some big storms will roll through tomorrow so I'm betting they will probably cancel due to the weather.

Jack


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

I can say for sure your 40 will work fine with your hopper 3 and all timers and favorite lists will be restored. Mine worked fine.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Actually shows its picture in the "remote" section instead of the new 50.0 remote


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

People on this forum have stated that they have used their old v40.0 HwS remote to not only restore from remote backup, but also prefer to use the v40.0 remote with the H3. AFAIK, the DISH CSR is wrong.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

The 4K Joey comes with a 40.0 remote.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

SevenSixTwo said:


> The 4K Joey comes with a 40.0 remote.


That may not last. The initial batch of 4k Joeys were packaged before the 52 was ready. The next batch will likely have the new remote.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I just got my Hopper 3 upgrade, and it came with a 52.0 remote. One amusing detail, looks like Dish didn't update some of the setting screens on the H3 to match. The screens show using the color buttons for some things, but those don't exist on the 52 remote.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SevenSixTwo said:


> Actually shows its picture in the "remote" section instead of the new 50.0 remote


That's the way it should be even on the Hopper Information Channel 103-HD they are using the 40.0 remote.

The Hopper 3 is a power user DVR and the 40.0 is the power user remote control.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

wje said:


> I just got my Hopper 3 upgrade, and it came with a 52.0 remote. One amusing detail, looks like Dish didn't update some of the setting screens on the H3 to match. The screens show using the color buttons for some things, but those don't exist on the 52 remote.


The old Hopper remotes with the color buttons work fine on the Hopper 3. That is why they are still there.


----------



## Anglhrt (Feb 26, 2016)

jcanavera said:


> I just placed an order to upgrade to a Hopper 3 last night at the local home show. The guy who took my order said that even though the Hopper 3 has a different remote than what I am using today, another remote is under development that will be sent to all Hopper 3 users when it becomes available. I've not heard of that development. Personally I'm a little reluctant to even move from my existing remote that I've grown used to over the years.
> 
> Jack


We've had Dish since 2006 and have grown accustomed to the remote that came with them... Last month we updated to the Hopper 3 and are SO excited that now we can have HD on not only our family room TV but our bedroom TV too. PLUS we can record up to 16 events and still watch each TV in the house while they are recording. The new remote that came with it is the one that does not look like our old remote with the colored buttons. It's smaller but once you get used to it I think you'll like it better. I'm waiting until the voice remote comes out and will be asking Dish to send me the new one...  We love, love, LOVE our new Hopper 3!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

Anglhrt said:


> We've had Dish since 2006 and have grown accustomed to the remote that came with them... Last month we updated to the Hopper 3 and are SO excited that now we can have HD on not only our family room TV but our bedroom TV too. PLUS we can record up to 16 events and still watch each TV in the house while they are recording. The new remote that came with it is the one that does not look like our old remote with the colored buttons. It's smaller but once you get used to it I think you'll like it better. I'm waiting until the voice remote comes out and will be asking Dish to send me the new one...  We love, love, LOVE our new Hopper 3!!!!!!!!!!!


Glad you are thoroughly enjoying your new Hopper 3. I think it's a great improvement from previous Hoppers and also the latest DirecTv Genies. I also like the new remote. There are a lot of folks that complain about it, but I think it is mostly because they have not given it a fair chance. It's easy to fall into the rut of liking something because you are "used to it".


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The 40.0 remote has more buttons. Not only does that allow you to access features easier, but also spreads out the wear. While there is no evidence at this time that DISH would spy on their customers with their voice remote, other companies have been caught doing just that.


----------



## xfoneguy (Feb 1, 2006)

wje said:


> I just got my Hopper 3 upgrade, and it came with a 52.0 remote. One amusing detail, looks like Dish didn't update some of the setting screens on the H3 to match. The screens show using the color buttons for some things, but those don't exist on the 52 remote.


Both the old (40.0) and the new (52.0) remote(s) can be used - menus will adjust themselves, depending on which you use. And both remotes can be paired to the H3 at the same time.


----------



## xfoneguy (Feb 1, 2006)

Blowgun said:


> The 40.0 remote has more buttons. Not only does that allow you to access features easier, but also spreads out the wear. While there is no evidence at this time that DISH would spy on their customers with their voice remote, other companies have been caught doing just that.


The "old" (40.0) remote requires few button presses than it's successor - try turning "closed captioning" on-and-off a lot with each remote to see what I mean.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

xfoneguy said:


> The "old" (40.0) remote requires few button presses than it's successor - try turning "closed captioning" on-and-off a lot with each remote to see what I mean.


TWO button presses compared to one button press that's really a big difference.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I agree, it adds up.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

n0qcu said:


> TWO button presses compared to one button press that's really a big difference.


To you, it might be "one more press", but to someone else, it's a 100% increase.


----------



## Kris (Apr 3, 2016)

I really like the 50.0 remote and bought two more off eBay for my wireless Joey and 4K Joey. I am a fan of less is more and after a couple days I don't even have to look at the remote. Especially nice in the bedroom at night.


----------



## JerriEric (Apr 4, 2016)

I have had dish for 15 years +-1. I just upgraded to the hopper 3 from the hopper with sling. I did this to avoid the recording conflicts. I like the remote but my issue with it is, it will not turn the Visio soundbar on and off. To get it to turn it on or off I have to not have the satellite on, push aux on the side then turn it on or off. Same is true with my Denon sound system. I have to say when setting up the remote is does say to control the volume not the on and off. By only complaint with dish is the Home Media. When accessing my photo folders on my server it takes forever to bring up the photos within a specific folder. In fact I end up not waiting or using that. Same was true with my Hopper/Sling setup. I have a 15mps internet connection with a Belkin AC1200 router. This should not slow things down. I do have about 50 folders and some folders have 100-200 pics in them. Any suggestions to speed this up? If not, the function is useless to me.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I got a Hopper 3 installed today. The installer couldn't get the remote to program with the TV. It gave an error each time. He said the receiver likely needed time to load the data so I said I would try later. Now when you try to the Remote options it looks for the data then says the data is not available now and try again later. I contacted Dish and they said to let the receiver update in the night to see if that helps...I wonder why it won't work to program?

Luckily I had borrowed one of my dad's extra room Joey remotes and paired it with the Hopper 3 instead and all the data came up to program the TV and soundbar just fine.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

Link said:


> I got a Hopper 3 installed today. The installer couldn't get the remote to program with the TV. It gave an error each time. He said the receiver likely needed time to load the data so I said I would try later. Now when you try to the Remote options it looks for the data then says the data is not available now and try again later. I contacted Dish and they said to let the receiver update in the night to see if that helps...I wonder why it won't work to program?
> 
> Luckily I had borrowed one of my dad's extra room Joey remotes and paired it with the Hopper 3 instead and all the data came up to program the TV and soundbar just fine.


I had the same problem, it was a bad remote. Not knowing why it wouldnt program since the one for the Joey did, the installer grabbed another from the truck and bingo it updated and installed.

Have them send you a new remote.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

bill-e said:


> I had the same problem, it was a bad remote. Not knowing why it wouldnt program since the one for the Joey did, the installer grabbed another from the truck and bingo it updated and installed.
> 
> Have them send you a new remote.


I asked about this and they said they are waiting on an update to correct the problem? They didn't offer a new remote. I'm glad I have this other 40.0 remote to use for now. I'm not sure I care for the newer design remote anyway.


----------



## bill-e (Apr 14, 2006)

Link said:


> I asked about this and they said they are waiting on an update to correct the problem? They didn't offer a new remote. I'm glad I have this other 40.0 remote to use for now. I'm not sure I care for the newer design remote anyway.


That's BS. My installer got that error for a half hour and then we paired the one from upstairs so we knew it wasn't a software problem. Got one from the truck and it paired as well. Call Dish and get a new one.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

Link said:


> I got a Hopper 3 installed today. The installer couldn't get the remote to program with the TV. It gave an error each time. He said the receiver likely needed time to load the data so I said I would try later. Now when you try to the Remote options it looks for the data then says the data is not available now and try again later. I contacted Dish and they said to let the receiver update in the night to see if that helps...I wonder why it won't work to program?
> 
> Luckily I had borrowed one of my dad's extra room Joey remotes and paired it with the Hopper 3 instead and all the data came up to program the TV and soundbar just fine.


To this day after 3 months mine still gives that error. It did connect without giving any feedback. If it ever becomes disconnected I don't know how I would reconnect it. I don't know if it is the Hopper or the new remote.


----------



## djohnston (Apr 18, 2016)

Probably not "news" to most here, but I just chatted with Dish and was told because the new voice-controlled remote hasn't been released yet (but all the adverts with the Hopper 3 show it with the voice remote) we will all be getting a new voice-remote sent to us (provided we upgraded to the Hopper 3). And they say customer service is dead...


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Not only do they show the voice remote in their static ads, but also show a semi-working voice remote in their promotional videos. Which makes me wonder what is causing the release delay for the voice remote, not that I would ever want one. Maybe DISH is having issues with the voice recognition technology since in the videos I've watched they're happy to talk about it, but never show it actually working.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

djohnston said:


> Probably not "news" to most here, but I just chatted with Dish and was told because the new voice-controlled remote hasn't been released yet (but all the adverts with the Hopper 3 show it with the voice remote) we will all be getting a new voice-remote sent to us (provided we upgraded to the Hopper 3). And they say customer service is dead...


I got my new Voice Remote yesterday.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Did they just send it or did you have to order it?


----------



## djohnston (Apr 18, 2016)

I had a Google Alert set up to inform me when the new remote (50.0) came out. Contacted them last week when I saw an article about the remote, article said voice remote would be a $30 upgrade. I got on chat with Dish, explained to them I had been told it would be a comp upgrade. They "talked to a supervisor," came back on and told me I'd be receiving two of the new remotes (no charge), got them 2nd day UPS. They are a great evolution from the previous model, the voice command works very well, it's only a little frustrating that you have to hold the button in while talking to the remote. 

Incidentally, the new remote is advertised as only being compatible with the Hopper 3 and 4K Joey. Not true; I have the non-4K Joey and the remote works fine with it.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

I ordered it from MyDish. Got it 2nd day UPS.


----------



## GeeWhiz1 (Dec 6, 2005)

We had the Hopper 3 installed on Sunday. The tech had no problem with leaving one of the "old" remotes. He even made sure that it was paired with the Hopper. After a few days use, my wife has decided that she prefers the new remote. So we'll probably remove the batteries and store the old remote as a back up.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

I called Disk and was told that it's not a Comp to Hopper 3 people - If you want the new 50 Remote fork over $30. So I guess we do not get a free one like they said we would !!
I am not surprised !!!
George


----------



## djohnston (Apr 18, 2016)

georgewells I reminded them they had promised me I'd get comped on the new remotes when they came out. I even had the chat session saved in case I needed proof. If you have had any such discussion with them, remind them. If not, I guess even at $30 each they're worth it.


----------

